# Dog depressed after grooming



## Griffithkay (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi everyone!

Under normal circumstances, I am really good about brushing my labradoodle and having her professionally groomed on a regular basis. Due to COVID, we were unable to get her in for grooming until 3 days ago (last grooming before that was probably in early Feb). She had some pretty bad matting and had to get a close shave this time around (Trust me I’ve learned my lesson and won’t let this happen again!!!) She has been really sad and almost catatonic since she got home. Sprints between her bed, the couch, and under my bed and doesn’t like standing up and walking around at all. She doesn’t like being pet or held like she usually does. She hardly looks me in the eye! I can imagine it must be a big adjustment for her going from having a big fluffy coat to almost nothing... but what can I do at this point? At what point should I take her to the vet... I just want my dog back! How long do y’all think it will take for her to get used to her new cut. This is just so so sad!!!


----------



## mustluvdogs66 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi there. I’m sorry your dog got matted. Shaving can be quite a shock. I’m glad you realize how important brushing & combing really are.
Is she eating and drinking normally? Are there any other signs that would point to an illness? Could she have had a negative experience at the groomer, besides the shaving?
Dogs emotions are different than humans. She may be confused, but I doubt she is depressed from being shaved.
Give her some time to get used to it. The Vet unfortunately can’t do much for a “depressed” dog.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have had several dogs that acted odd after being clipped. One of them (a Shih Tzu cross) was scared of her tail, guess she could not feel it when she had a long coat. They all got over it within a short time.


----------



## Lyn110 (9 mo ago)

Griffithkay said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Under normal circumstances, I am really good about brushing my labradoodle and having her professionally groomed on a regular basis. Due to COVID, we were unable to get her in for grooming until 3 days ago (last grooming before that was probably in early Feb). She had some pretty bad matting and had to get a close shave this time around (Trust me I’ve learned my lesson and won’t let this happen again!!!) She has been really sad and almost catatonic since she got home. Sprints between her bed, the couch, and under my bed and doesn’t like standing up and walking around at all. She doesn’t like being pet or held like she usually does. She hardly looks me in the eye! I can imagine it must be a big adjustment for her going from having a big fluffy coat to almost nothing... but what can I do at this point? At what point should I take her to the vet... I just want my dog back! How long do y’all think it will take for her to get used to her new cut. This is just so so sad!!!


----------



## Lyn110 (9 mo ago)

Hi!! I just came across your old post re: your dog being depressed after grooming. I’m reaching out because this SAME EXACT situation is happening to me right now. My dog was shaved on Sat by the groomer (without my consent- tbh I don’t think he was matted enough to be shaved; just trimmed. But that’s a diff story lol). I feel the same emotions you explained in your post! May I ask how long your dog was depressed for and if you have any tips to help them? Did you take your dog to the vet? I’m also contemplating that to make sure there’s no other reasons for his depression such as any cuts/injuries that I don’t notice myself. But if he just needs time to settle in I don’t want to re-traumatize/stress him by taking him to the vet


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm afraid this poster hasn't been back to this forum since they wrote this post two years ago. I'm closing this to forget replies, but encourage you to start your own thread about your experience, and our currently active members will offer any advice they have!


----------

